# White stringy stuff, looks like spiderwebs on and around my betta?!?!?!



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

Housing 
What size is your tank? *5.5 gallon*
What temperature is your tank? *80 degrees F*
Does your tank have a filter? *No*
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? *No*
Is your tank heated? *Yes*
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? *None*

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? *New Life Spectrum and Omega one pellets*
How often do you feed your betta fish? *Once - Twice a day about 2-3 pellets*

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? *Just moved back to college so it’s been 2 days but I plan on changing the water once a week*
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? *I plan on 10-25% depending on the amount of poop*
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? *Just water conditioner *

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?
*I will test my water soon*

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish’s appearance changed? *Not really but I noticed a spiderweb like thing in my other males tank that was in his sponge filter tube. And this morning I noticed the same thing stuck to Socrates tail*
How has your betta fish’s behavior changed? *It doesn’t seem like it*
When did you start noticing the symptoms? *White stringy stuff here and there*
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? *No I just noticed it*
Does your fish have any history of being ill? *Not at all. I got him from walmart a year and a half ago and he was nothing but a small little sick guy and I brought him up to a nice beautiful big betta*
How old is your fish (approximately)? *A year and a half*


I will post pictures when I get out of class


----------



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

Here are a ton of pictures, I REALLY need a help!


































See he seems fine and is beautiful but has that stuff 

















































































This is what the top of the water looks like









The water is only 2-3 days old and yet I have this throughout his tank


----------



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

Please help


----------



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

Anyone?


----------



## Allirane (Mar 24, 2013)

My guess is fungus (I had a huge breakout of it in a guppy tank of mine). Get some stress zyme (for my tanks, that has always helped THOUGH I know not everyone will agree with me). Also, look online for Jungle Brand (though they may have gone out of business) Fungus clear-er. I have some in fizzy tablet form and it kicked it in the butt in one dose! 

Let me know!


----------



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

Allirane said:


> My guess is fungus (I had a huge breakout of it in a guppy tank of mine). Get some stress zyme (for my tanks, that has always helped THOUGH I know not everyone will agree with me). Also, look online for Jungle Brand (though they may have gone out of business) Fungus clear-er. I have some in fizzy tablet form and it kicked it in the butt in one dose!
> 
> Let me know!


Thank you for replying! He actually has lost it all… so I don’t know what to think because it’s no longer around and I didn’t do anything…

But I’ll keep you updated!


----------



## Allirane (Mar 24, 2013)

No problem! Just keep an eye on it since even though you can't see it, it might still be there.

Let me know!


----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX (Dec 1, 2012)

Keep an eye on it. Kind of looks like he shed his slime coat. o.o;


----------



## aurasoulful (Aug 19, 2011)

To me, it looks like excess slime coat that sloughed off. You think there's something in the tank that may have caused irritation? He has lovely colors btw. Crowntails are my favorite :3 I hope everything is Okay now


----------

